# FDA Approves Medtronic MiniMed 670G Hybrid Closed Loop for 7-13 Year Olds



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2018)

The FDA has approved Medtronic’s MiniMed 670G hybrid closed loop and Guardian Sensor 3 CGM for use in children 7-13 years old. (For background on CGM, click here.)The automated insulin delivery system is now shipping for this expanded age group in the US, nearly two years after the initial approval for those 14 and older.  

Medtronic also announced European approval (CE Mark) for the MiniMed 670G in both adults _and_ pediatrics (7 years and older). A launch is expected in ten European countries later this year: Belgium, Denmark, Finland, Ireland, Italy, Netherlands, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, and the UK.

https://diatribe.org/fda-approves-medtronic-minimed-670g-hybrid-closed-loop-7-13-year-olds


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2018)

Good for us ALL T1s in time


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 22, 2018)

I know some tech savvy people have developed their own systems but for the rest of us this is the way forward.  Still requires intervention for boluses (surely that will always be the case?) and corrections but nevertheless a great bit of kit.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 25, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I know some tech savvy people have developed their own systems but for the rest of us this is the way forward.  Still requires intervention for boluses (surely that will always be the case?) and corrections but nevertheless a great bit of kit.


From reading up on this it looks like it also deals with corrections, by adjusting the basal rate every five minutes.  It sounds like an amazing system, but I don’t know what the cost of the sensors would be if self funding.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 25, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> From reading up on this it looks like it also deals with corrections, by adjusting the basal rate every five minutes.  It sounds like an amazing system, but I don’t know what the cost of the sensors would be if self funding.



Yes, it looks like it increases basal up to certain levels for highs but won't correct very high levels although it will alert you to it to do a fingerstick test and manual correction.  It says future systems will have the facility to do large automatic corrections.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 25, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, it looks like it increases basal up to certain levels for highs but won't correct very high levels although it will alert you to it to do a fingerstick test and manual correction.  It says future systems will have the facility to do large automatic corrections.


Do you have any idea of the running costs of the system?
I read the acritcle in The Guardian about the person who has been invovled in creating their own programme to convert her own system to a closed loop.  I know how much benefit I get from using the Libre, but if something similar were affordable to ‘talk to’ my pump that would be great.  I suspect that it is ‘a bit’ expensive (at the moment).


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 26, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Do you have any idea of the running costs of the system?
> I read the acritcle in The Guardian about the person who has been invovled in creating their own programme to convert her own system to a closed loop.  I know how much benefit I get from using the Libre, but if something similar were affordable to ‘talk to’ my pump that would be great.  I suspect that it is ‘a bit’ expensive (at the moment).



Medtronic do a couple of deals for those self funding.  For the Enlite sensors that run with the 640G if you commit to a years worth of sensors it's £210 for a box of 5 but you need a transmitter as well.  If you use sensors on an ad hoc basis there's a lite package with a box of 5 sensors for £236.  Sensors last 6 days, so a box a month.  Anyone got a spare 2 and a half grand?   Things like Nightscout and x drip were developed by diy techy type people and the 'we are not waiting' movement.  I'm not a tech type but good on them for doing it and probably pushing Medtronic into developing things quicker and better.

https://www.techrepublic.com/articl...because-traditional-systems-have-failed-them/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 28, 2018)

You might find this write-up helpful @SB2015 http://www.diabettech.com/looping-a-guide/ (the post is a bit technical and assumes some knowledge of the language of looping!)

Tim who writes Diabettech has been running closed loop for a few years. The blog describes some of the home-grown APS options (one of which was developed and pioneered by Dana Lewis who was probably the subject of the news article you mentioned.

As for the MM670G hybrid closed loop from Medtronic (the only commercially available ‘official’/regulated pump of its type) you might like this post by Gary ‘Think Like a Pancreas’ Scheiner: http://integrateddiabetes.com/670g-and-me-insights-and-incites-on-medtronics-latest-system/amp/


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 28, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You might find this write-up helpful @SB2015 http://www.diabettech.com/looping-a-guide/ (the post is a bit technical and assumes some knowledge of the language of looping!)
> 
> Tim who writes Diabettech has been running closed loop for a few years. The blog describes some of the home-grown APS options (one of which was developed and pioneered by Dana Lewis who was probably the subject of the news article you mentioned.
> 
> As for the MM670G hybrid closed loop from Medtronic (the only commercially available ‘official’/regulated pump of its type) you might like this post by Gary ‘Think Like a Pancreas’ Scheiner: http://integrateddiabetes.com/670g-and-me-insights-and-incites-on-medtronics-latest-system/amp/


Thanks Mike.  Lots of useful info, although the techy stuff was a bit beyond me.
Not planning to switch at present as I have the Libre funded, but looking at options and whether to go for a Medtronic in preparation and to keep options open.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2018)

The way forward ?


----------

